# Is This A Scam?



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm trying to sell my 31KFW Fifthwheel. I listed it on craigslist for like the 3rd time now and I received a phone call today from www.rvtradernet.com

Long story short they will list my trailer with pictures online on like 30 very popular sites like camping world, etc AND Send me the links to prove it. They market it to buyers using financing. So when it does get sold, they will make money off the financing, insurance, etc. Basically a finders fee.

It does not seem like a scam. It will cost me 229$ But I can understand that as far as advertising goes.

Anyone heard of them? I'd love to go for it to get this thing sold.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I am pretty sure it is a scam!

Google rvtradenet a scam and do some reading.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

always beware nothing in life is ever free and if i sounds to good to be true its probably not. not sure if its a scam or not. if they can market your rv for you and you have possession of the tittle and the rv. and you do not give those up till the cash is in your hands and its real money not counterfeit . caution never meet alone with some one when taking the cash.. go to a public place like your bank and get the cash from them there then sign the papers over to them in the bank. now you dont have to worry about getting robbed.. i only take cash or have them or me cash the money draft etc. if you deposit the item in your account and if its fake or nsf your screwed. IN god we trust the rest pay cash.. note yer bank is a great place to do this they have lots of cameras to record the events in the bank. another tip is to have the person fax a copy of the bank draft to you prior to the sale ie the day or two prior so you can let your bank see if the bank draft is good or not.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

When we were selling our old TT a couple of years ago we got a call from them as well. After doing some online research, I came to the conclusion they are a scam. The majority of comments I saw online were that they took the money and you never heard from them again.


----------

